# High School Wrestling



## glen37 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm currently a freshman in High School and next year I'm going to do wrestling.  Does anyone have any technique guides or instructional vids that I could practice to be ready?

P.S. Are armbars allowed in HS wrestling?


----------



## thaitanium (Jan 21, 2007)

there's an armbar for wrestling but its totaly different compared to a bjj armbar i suggest practicing single and double leg takedowns and your sprawl..


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 21, 2007)

go out for cross country in the fall.

most of your opponents will be football players.  if you do xc while they're playing ball, you'll have an acre of wind on them.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 21, 2007)

Bushido has a great idea, 

I ran CC in the fall and wrestled after.  It was great training.  Look to get ready do a ton of bridging, pullups and shrugs.  I eventually wrestled and did judo for the Marine Corps.  Without a strong back you are done.

Get some stuff by dan gable.  Just do conditioning and worry about the rest in practice for the two a days.

good luck


----------



## glen37 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys, I'm already starting a running schedule to work my way up to 5 miles a day.


----------



## crushing (Jan 22, 2007)

My eldest son is a freshman in high school and a wrestler.  And if I may. . . He took fourth in the city tournament this weekend!  Yeah.

Back to your questions --

I found this website with some techniques and other information that you may find helpful.

http://www.themat.com/ncep.php?page=ta

Also, here is a magazine.  I haven't read it, so I don't know how good it is, but they do have a sample issue online.

http://www.wrestlingusa.com/

You may also find this High School in Michigan's website useful:

http://eup.k12.mi.us/saultwrestling/

Also

http://www.essortment.com/hobbies/highschoolwres_tqwj.htm

I also wrestled in high school land agree that cardio and endurance is huge in wrestling.  6 minutes doesn't sound like time, but it can seem like forever.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 5, 2007)

*  Herpes outbreak triggers wrestling ban in Minnesota*




> An outbreak of a contagious rash called herpes gladiatorum among Minnesota high school wrestlers led the state to suspend matches and halt contact practices, authorities said Wednesday.
> 
> The eight-day suspension affecting 7,500 wrestlers on 262 teams was the first time a state's entire high school program in a sport has been shut down, authorities said.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 7, 2007)

whether wrestling or Jiu-jitsu, I use swimming and free diving to build up my lung capacity. running is good, but sometimes I want to strengthen my lungs without fatiguing my body. 

Wrestling is very hard to learn from a book, but videos can be frustrating too. but...as mentioned...you can't go wrong with Gable


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Can I be nosy here and ask what type of wrestling is High School wrestling? I've heard it mentioned a lot on here and on American films etc. We have no tradition of wrestling in schools and few wrestling clubs outside so know very little about it. We do have regional wrestling such as Cornish. Cumberland and Highland though.


----------



## redfang (Feb 10, 2007)

Here in US high school wrestling is typically what's known as folkstyle wrestling. Very basically, three periods few minutes each. goal is to pin opponent or win on points. Points are primarily scored on takedowns, escapes, "back points" or getting opponents back at about a 45 degree angle to mat, or a reversal.  There is no submitting an opponent in high school wrestling.

As far as getting prepared for freshman year. Find out about off season camps or programs. Work on cardio, not just running miles, but explosive short burst stuff. Hit you basics hard. Double, single legs, sprawl, reversal, half nelson. find a takedown and pinning combo that you really like and work on them twice as hard. keep it simple at first, i had a friend whose favorite takedown was a hiptoss that he could take right into a pin. usually you want something a little more basic and get really good at it.

and have fun.


----------



## Frank The Tank (Feb 28, 2007)

Well what about bigger kids who are heavy weights what could they do


----------



## bydand (Feb 28, 2007)

crushing said:


> You may also find this High School in Michigan's website useful:
> 
> http://eup.k12.mi.us/saultwrestling/



:lfao:  This is where I graduated HS from way too long ago.  

Have to agree with getting your wind.  Regardless of size, if you don't have the wind, you don't have the advantage anywhere else. IMHO


----------



## Frank The Tank (Feb 28, 2007)

i have the wind i can take all 6 min.'s of it but is there any tips besides shootin im not that good at that


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 28, 2007)

your coach will be able to teach you most of what you need to know.  he also has the benefit of being able to see your body type and how you move, so he can recommend the best techniques for you.

as far as shooting goes, just practice.  it gets easier over time.  especially the part about moving your face towards the other guy's knee _really fast_.


----------



## redfang (Mar 5, 2007)

Frank The Tank said:


> i have the wind i can take all 6 min.'s of it but is there any tips besides shootin im not that good at that


A lot of heavyweights work on throws and takedowns that don't involve drastic level changes like a double leg. Clinching then a snap down of the opponent's head, arm drag, working on sprawls as a counter and getting a takedown off of a sprawl, hiptoss, bearhug, single leg snatch, these are just a few things that come to mind that don't involve dropping to the knees in a shoot.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2007)

*Searching for Mat Glory in a Sweaty Gym in Iowa*

A book review of &#8220;Four Days to Glory: Wrestling With the Soul of the American Heartland&#8221; by Mark Kreidler.



> It is a sport, Mark Kreidler writes in this extraordinary look at several months in the singular culture of Iowa wrestling, where teenagers &#8220;pound their bodies until they scream, and sweat out boxes worth of salt; they push their muscles somewhere beyond whatever they may have imagined as the snapping point.&#8221; He adds, &#8220;And they do all of this, or at least most of it, absent the expectation that anyone in particular will applaud or even really notice.&#8221;
> 
> Most of the world is barely aware of the amateur wrestling described by Mr. Kreidler.


----------



## howard (Apr 13, 2007)

Try to find anything on the internet about Granby High School, Norfolk, VA... one of the most famous wrestling schools in the US.  (OK, I'm biased... I grew up in Norfolk.)

Former coach Billy Martin is a legend in American wrestling.  He invented a well-known escape move called the Granby Roll.

His sons, Billy and David, were state champs in high school and went on to wrestle in the NCAA.  A guy who lived a couple of blocks from me, Keith Lowrance, was an NCAA champ (Michigan or Michigan State, can't remember) and, IIRC, coached the US Olympic team at least once (I could be wrong about that).

Here's a link to an article about Billy Martin, from the local newspaper, the Virginian Pilot.  (btw, I grew up in the Ocean View and Bayview neighborhoods mentioned there.  I was one of the "tough barefooted kids" mentioned, but I never wrestled, LOL)

http://www.virginiawrestling.com/mto/martin.html


Good luck to you.  btw, I definitely agree with the advice about X-country.  Having good wind is a necessity in wrestling.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 16, 2007)

howard said:


> Former coach Billy Martin is a legend in American wrestling. He invented a well-known escape move called the Granby Roll.


 
So that's where the Granby Roll came from!!! That was one of my favorite escapes from the bottom. I have also used it in submission wrestling when my opponent gets my back. They almost never expect it, unless they were wrestlers also...but in southeast Texas, that is rare.


----------

